# Pen World Subscription Discount



## jeff (Mar 12, 2012)

[profile=Scott]Scott[/profile] has worked with Laura Chandler of Pen World Magazine to offer IAP members a discount on subscriptions. The discount code IAP35 will get you $7 off a $42 1-year subscription. If you're interested in peeking into the world of high-end pen (commercial and handmade, some by our members) give it a look. I subscribed for a couple years but quit because it was pretty pricey. I think I'm going to give them another go!

The discount is good until April 30, 2012


----------



## Curly (Mar 13, 2012)

Would that apply to renewals too?

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner because I can't reach my desktop!


----------



## Rob73 (Mar 13, 2012)

I had no idea there was a magazine dedicated to Pens.


----------



## chrisk (Mar 13, 2012)

$US98 for International subscription


----------



## dgscott (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh, bugger. And I just paid full price....
Act in haste, repent at leisure.
Doug


----------



## turbowagon (Mar 13, 2012)

Signed up!  Thanks!


----------



## seamus7227 (Mar 13, 2012)

I just signed up as well! thanks for the info on the discount Jeff!


----------



## Scott (Mar 13, 2012)

Please note this is only for US subscriptions.  This is a good deal.  It is a beautiful magazine!  The art work really are works of art.  Enjoy!

Scott.


----------



## danrs (Mar 14, 2012)

I must have missed iy on their website; but, how often is it published?


----------



## MarkD (Mar 14, 2012)

danrs said:


> I must have missed iy on their website; but, how often is it published?


I had trouble finding that info also but it's bi-monthly.


----------



## MarkD (Mar 14, 2012)

I took advantage of this offer as well. Thanks Jeff!


----------



## Jgrden (Mar 14, 2012)

It is a bit too pricey for me. On the other hand I am glad to see a magazine dedicated to pen making.


----------



## Scott (Mar 15, 2012)

I also just heard back, and this discount offer is only good through April 30th!  It would be nice to show some support as they are going to be the primary sponsor for the Best of IAP contest this year!

Scott.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Mar 15, 2012)

I got mine in.


----------



## cwolfs69 (Mar 15, 2012)

thanks jeff, was considering anyway. now for sure.

Sent from my Galaxi via forerunner


----------



## turbowagon (Mar 15, 2012)

So when do we get our first issue!???


----------



## mredburn (Mar 15, 2012)

I signed on.


----------



## tjseagrove (Mar 15, 2012)

turbowagon said:


> So when do we get our first issue!???



Publishes Feb, April, June, Aug, Oct, Dec

Should arrive early the published month...

Tom


----------



## kronewi (Mar 16, 2012)

Awesome! I just ordered my subscription.

Kevin


----------



## maxman400 (Mar 16, 2012)

I ordered a subscription and tried to order 1 back issue, BUT they want $30.00 or $60.00 for shipping for 1 back issue. Those are the only two options!!!


----------



## MartinPens (Mar 16, 2012)

maxman400 said:
			
		

> I ordered a subscription and tried to order 1 back issue, BUT they want $30.00 or $60.00 for shipping for 1 back issue. Those are the only two options!!!



Must be a glitch. Send them an email. They'll get back to you pretty quickly.  If not, let me know and I will PM you the email for the gal who manages subscriptions and back issues.

Regards

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## maxman400 (Mar 18, 2012)

MartinPens said:


> maxman400 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Martin, They did come back with a price of about $13.00 for it.


----------



## mbroberg (Mar 18, 2012)

I'll give it a look.  Thanks Scott.


----------



## hanau (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks i willing to try 1 year subscription.


----------



## chriselle (Apr 10, 2012)

Yep... $98 for international even given the strong yen exchange rate is a bit pricey.  I subscribe to a number of other mags and there is an international rate however, it's not that inflated.  Too bad.


----------



## MarkD (Apr 10, 2012)

Received my first Pen Word Magazine from this offer yesterday. Wow, some outrageous pens in that magazine. The bar has certainly been raised for me!


----------



## Ted (Apr 14, 2012)

Many thanks for negotiating the discount, Scott. I've gladly taken advantage of it.


For those who haven't come across it before, here's another magazine well worth perusing:

Stylophiles Online 

Stylophiles seems to have suspended publication, the most recent editorial having apparently been written in 2007, but there are some very fine articles and photos in their archive. Perhaps another member has some information about them?


----------



## Jgrden (Apr 14, 2012)

Maybe on my next big sale I can afford it. Why are subscriptions so highly priced? This is good news for you to bring to our attention. Thank you.


----------



## Ulises Victoria (May 4, 2012)

I just subscribed and got my 1st. issue last week. I live in Mexico but have a shipping address in Texas. Phew! That saved me a lot of money. :biggrin:
The best thing about that magazine IMO, is the ideas you can get from viewing works of arts that are impossible to make without some very expensive machinery, but that with a bit of creativity, can be adapted to our modest working environment.


----------

